# CodeWatch Online and ECM Magazine



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Attention All Members:*

I have been an NEC Consultant for CodeWatch since 1990 and CEE NEWS/ECM since 1997 and always enjoy receiving pictures from the industry and the magazine readers. I discovered this video today and saw some of the pictures that were in my articles and appreciated the credit at the end. 

What I need now is for you to send me your images, or allow me to use those that are included here on this site. The easiest way though, is for you to email the picture and story to me so they can be published in the magazine and online. If you send me your answer to the "What's Wrong Here?" monthly image you could become one of three winners and receive some tools.

Using the 2011 NEC, correctly identify the Code violation(s) in this month’s photo — in 200 words or less — and you could win something to put in your tool box. E-mail your response to [email protected], and I select three winners (excluding manufacturers and prior winners) at random from the correct submissions. Winners will receive a set of insulated hand tools from Ideal Industries, Inc., valued at more than $125. The set includes 9.25-in. insulated side-cutting pliers, 10-in. insulated tongue-and-groove pliers, and a 0.25-in. 3 6-in. insulated screwdriver.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe, I've written a good many magazine articles and guest blogs, and the rate is generally 5 to 10 cents a word, and pictures or illustrations are generally purchased for around 50 bucks a pop. How much do you pay?


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Go for it!*



MDShunk said:


> Joe, I've written a good many magazine articles and guest blogs, and the rate is generally 5 to 10 cents a word, and pictures or illustrations are generally purchased for around 50 bucks a pop. How much do you pay?


Sounds about right and to tell you the truth I would consider recommending you when I decide to really retire. 

Please keep your resume current. This should be considered by anyone who may want to be considered. 

Please tell me where I can find your articles.

In the meantime give it a try and you could be a winner!


----------

